# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم : نواقص مزعجة

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نواقص مزعجة
 

* لم يعجب التعادل مع السلاطين المريخاب، برغم أنه لم يؤثر على صدارة الفرقة الحمراء للدوري.

* عودة الأحمر لقيادة الترتيب بفارق النقاط مسألة وقت، وفوزه بالبطولة يبدو الاحتمال الأرجح، لأنه الأفضل في الموسم الحالي بلا منازع.

* حتى غلاة الأهلة أقروا بقوة فرقة المريخ الحالية، وأبدوا تخوفهم من فوزها بلقب دوري الأبطال.

* كنا ندرك أن مباراة الفاشر ستكون صعبة، ليس لأن الخصم قوي لا يقهر، ولكن لأن المباراة تقام على ملعب بالغ السوء، يصعِّب السيطرة على الكرة، ويعسِّر دقة التمرير، ويزيد معدل الضغط النفسي على اللاعبين.

* يعتمد فريق المريخ على أسلوب اللعب القصير والممرحل، ويستغل ارتفاع مهارات لاعبيه للاحتفاظ بالكرة أطول زمن ممكن، مع الضغط على الخصم بقوة لاستعادتها بمجرد فقدانها.

* تطبيق مثل هذا الأسلوب في ملعب النقعة صعب، إن لم يكن مستحيلاً.

* لو لعب برشلونة الإسباني في الملعب المذكور فلن يستطيع تطبيق طريقة (التيكا تاكا) الشهيرة فيه، وقد تابعنا كيف عمد أحد خصوم البارسا على إطالة نجيل ملعبه في إحدى مباريات الدوري الإسباني، ليصعب مهمة لاعبي برشلونة في (دس الكورة) من الخصوم.

* لذلك توقعنا أن يلاقي المريخ عنتاً في المباراة، وطالبنا مجلس المريخ بتأجيلها، كي لا يتأثر الفريق وجمهوره بأي نتيجة سلبية تحدث في هذا التوقيت الحرج، ولم يأبه المجلس لرأينا.

* من الأسباب التي دفعتنا إلى المطالبة بتأجيل المباراة علمنا بأن لاعبي المريخ سيخوضونها وأذهانهم مشغولة بمباراتهم المصيرية مع وفاق سطيف.

* شاهدنا كيف حرص معظم اللاعبين على تجنب الإصابة بتحاشي الاحتكاك مع الخصوم، لأن الإعاقة تعني الخروج عن نطاق الخدمة في مباراة السطايفة.

* سلبية مجلس المريخ أفقدت الفريق نقطتين سهلتين وعرضت لاعبي الفريق لخطر الإنهاك والإصابات.

* لكن كل ما ذكرناه أعلاه لا يبرر سوء أداء وضعف تركيز بعض لاعبي المريخ في المباراة.

* أكثر ما أزعجنا في المباراة تراجع معدل تركيز لاعبي المريخ في آخر زمن المباراة، وإقدامهم على إلغاء دور الوسط بإرسال الكرات العالية لمنطقة جزاء مريخ الفاشر مباشرةً، بدلاً من فتح اللعب على الأطراف ورفع الكرات بعيداً عن يدي حارس السلاطين.

* ظل مصعب عمر يرسل الكرة تلو الأخرى داخل منطقة الست ياردات، لتقع لقمة سائقة للحارس جاهد.

* فعل ذلك في الحصة الأولى عدة مرات، وكرر نفس الخطأ طيلة زمن الحصة الثانية، فأفسد بها معظم طلعات فريقه، هذا بخلاف أخطاء التمرير.

* الحديث نفسه ينطبق على أيمن سعيد، ورمضان عجب الذي سدد كرات ضعيفة لم تشكل أي خطورة على مرمى السلاطين، لأنه فعل ذلك من مسافات بعيدة، وبأوضاع لم يكن فيها مهيئاً للتسديد.

* هذا الأمر غير مقبول من لاعب بقيمة رمضان، الذي يحتاج إلى تدريبات مكثفة ليحسن تسديداته الرأسية!

* لو كان يجيد اللعب بالرأس لسجل هدفين في مرمى السلاطين.

* أما مصعب فتراجع تركيزه بمرور الزمن أمر غريباً عليه، مع الاعتراف بأنه تطور كثيراً بعد عودته من الإعارة لأهلي الخرطوم.

* أيمن سعيد لعب بتهور كاد يعرضه للطرد بمخالفة غير مبررة، علماً أن التي سبقتها وتسببت في نيله بطاقة صفراء كانت غير مبررة أيضاً.

* مطلوب من أيمن أن يرفع معدل اهتمامه بالكرة ويركز عليها ويترك الانشغال بالخصوم والحكام.

* عجز المريخ عن تحريك النتيجة في الحصة الأولى فسادت الشفقة وقل تركيز اللاعبين في الحصة الثانية، وبالتحديد في أواخر زمن المباراة، وهذا أمر غير مقبول من لاعبين دوليين، يمتلكون خبرة كبيرة، ويفترض فيهم أن يحافظوا على تركيزهم العالي طيلة زمن اللقاء.

* خط دفاع المريخ لعب متأخراً في الحصة الأولى، وظل أمير والريح يرفضان الصعود إلى منتصف الملعب حتى عندما تكون الكرة بحوزة فريقهم داخل منطقة جزاء السلاطين، وهذا عيب تكتيكي كبير، قلص خطورة المريخ، وسهل مهمة الخصم، لأنه تسبب في تباعد خطوط الفريق.

* من ناحية عامة كتبنا من قبل كثيراً عن التراجع الكبير الذي يصيب أداء فريق المريخ في أي مباراة تقام عصراً، وطالبنا الجهاز الفني بالتركيز على التدريبات النهارية للقضاء على تلك الظاهرة المزعجة.. ولكن!

* سيناريو مباراة السلاطين قد يتكرر في مباراة سطيف.

* الوفاق سينتهج تكتيكاً دفاعياً، وسيتعمد على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة، ليغزو بها مرمى المريخ.

* حتى في مباراة أمس الأول كان بمقدور السلاطين أن يبلغوا مرمى المعز محجوب من هجمة مرتدة قادها مشرف زكريا، واختار فيها أن يسدد في المرمى من زاوية ضيقة.

* لو مرر الكرة لواحد من زميليه (ديفيد والعلمين) المتمركزين في مواجهة المرمى لما سلمت شباك المعز.

* ساهم سوء الملعب في تقليص خطورة المريخ، لكن ضعف التركيز، وغياب الروح القتالية وتراجع المردود البدني ضاعف من سوء حال الأحمر.

* نتمنى أن يتحول التعادل إلى (عترة تصلح المشية)، بذات الطريقة التي حدثت في مباراة الإياب مع عزام التنزاني، والتي جرت بعد خسارة المريخ أمام مريخ الفاشر في الرد كاسل.

آخر الحقائق

* فوز عزام بلقب بطولة سيكافا لم يفاجئنا.

* عزام التنزاني والمريخ السوداني أقوى فريقين في منطقة شرق ووسط إفريقيا حالياً.

* لو واظبا على المشاركة في البطولة فسيحتكران اللقب لفترة طويلة.

* عزام خطير وإم كيكي فقير.

* فرق يا إبراهيم.

* فرح الأهلة الخرافي بتعادل المريخ مع السلاطين طبيعي.

* بدأ الوصايفة في الارتجاف فرقاً من الأسد الأحمر، إلى درجة أن واحدة من صفحاتهم الرئيسية في الفيسبوك نشرت خبراً مفاده أن نبيل الكوكي قرر تجنب ملاقاة المريخ في نصف النهائي باللعب على نتائجه المقبلة.

* ما قلتو نوبة!!

* على ذكر صفحات الفيس لابد أن نتعرض للخبر المغرض والكاذب الذي نشره شخص اسمه (راوي كريم) في الفيسبوك، وزعم فيه أن غارزيتو أساء لإعلام المريخ وقرر مقاطعته ومنعه من تغطية معسكرات الفريق وحرمان اللاعبين من استعمال الموبايلات وأمر بخصم نصف مرتب اللاعبين بموافقة الوالي.

* كذبة ساذجة وشتلة فطيرة انتشرت في المواقع الإلكترونية وقروبات الواتس بسرعة البرق.

* الوالي في تركيا مع أسرته وغارزيتو في الفاشر.

* كل ما حواه الخبر الكاذب (الذي دل على تواضع المستوى التعليمي لكاتبه) عارٍ من الصحة تماماً.

* علمنا أن الشخص المذكور تعود على نشر مثل هذه الأخبار المشتولة والمفتولة باستمرار.

* أحذروا الشتالين والفتالين يا صفوة.

* من يقرأ سخرية كتاب الوصيف على تعادل المريخ في الفاشر سيظن أن الهلال تفوق على السلاطين!

* حاج قسوم برضو رجع من فاشر السلطان بنقطة.

* معالجة أخطاء مباراة الفاشر تعني تفوق مضمون على السطايفة.

* لم أبتدع لقب موقعة (وفاة) سطيف لأن اللقب المذكور أتى من بناة أفكار الحبيب فراس الشفيع.

* أعجبني فروجته، حضاً للجماهير على مساندة الزعيم.

* درجت على إطلاق ألقاب كودية على معارك المريخ الإفريقية استنفاراً للهمم وليس استخفافاً بالخصوم.

* (تكفين دولفين)، (غارة كوارا)، (نفش القطن)، (رج الترجي)، (إعدام عزام) وغيرها.

* لا يوجد من يحرض على قتل سطيف بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة.

* ولا أحد يستطيع أن يقلل من قيمة بطل إفريقيا ولا يوجد من يستخف به، وإلا اتهم بالجهل أو الجنون.

* انتقد غارزيتو ملعب النقعة وقال إنه لا يصلح للعب كرة القدم وذكر انه تسبب في إصابة شيبون.

* أوردنا تلك الحقيقة وحاولنا تنبيهه قبل المباراة لها فلم يأبه.

* احتسب الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب ركلة جزاء غير صحيحة للهلال لأن الجزولي دفع مدافع النسور بيده.

* كذلك غض الفاضل الطرف عن ركلة جزاء واضحة ارتكبها كانوتيه مع أحد مهاجمي النسور.

* سبكتب إعلام الهلال عن تفوق فريقه ولن يتطرق أحد للهدف الهدية والركلة الملغية.

* اقترب أوان موقعة وفاة سطيف، وكثف أنصار الزعيم تحضيراتهم للقاء المصيري.

* آخر خبر: القاري مقدم على المحلي.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور عثلاوى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------

